# Pond very low for this time of year...



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My pond(roughly 1 acre) is down about 2 FEET right now. Max. norm. depth is only 6feet in the middle. We built up the banks in a low area to make the pond(I live in an area where deeper "dug" ponds tend to run into gravel seams and sometimes won't fill.) I am hoping it comes back to full level before ice up or I might have some serious fish issues. I do aereate it with a 1/3 HP Gast pump 24/7 which adds needed oxygen and also keeps an area approx. 10-15 yds in diameter open in the middle during the worst of temps . 
I have a lot of good sized volunteer willow trees and some weepers, that I planted, growing at the edge about 2/3 of the way around it. I wonder if those trees are sucking up most of my lost water or is it due to perceived lower than normal rainfalls we've had(Southern Portage cty area) this year. I'm thinking I should cut most of those trees but they'd just come back in short order from the roots. Any ideas on this(tree) situation?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Willows take up a lot of water. A mature tree can use upwards of 360 gallons some days. Poplar and cottonwood are also big water consumers. Leaks caused by roots are an even bigger concern. You're correct about the willows returning after being cut down. The stumps would need to be treated with a herbicide to kill the root but keep in mind that killing the roots could also damage the structure that seals your pond.

I'm not sure about your area but we've had little rain this fall down my way too. My pond is easily 2' low and I don't have any trees near the pond.


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

My pond is down about 2' also. We need our usual rain at this time of year. Steve


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Speaking of willow trees, Would it be good to have one or two around a pond?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am just West of Dayton and my pond is almost 3 ft low, could really use some rain, not a tree for 200 feet. Your not alone my friend. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

hang_loose said:


> Speaking of willow trees, Would it be good to have one or two around a pond?


No. See previous post. Unless you already have a surplus of water or it is planted far enough away that the mature tree's expected root span will not reach your core trench or dam. To calculate how far to plant the tree away from a your water retaining structure see formula below. 

Example: Tree with 35' spread. 35 x 3 = 105'/2= 52.5' minimum distance to plant tree from dam/core trench etc.

I know of a place in Southeastern Ohio with seven ponds ranging from 1/2 acre to about 6 acres. They had big trees scattered along the banks that provided some nice shade for fishing. Several years ago the EPA came in and made the owner cut down all of the trees for fear of the roots damaging the dams.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

[email protected], You're amazing with calculations. What type of tree would you suggest for shade around a pond? Maybe pine?

Salmonid, kind of hard to figure this stuff out sometimes. I'm glad I found this site. Our new house and pond is on land that used to be a corn and clover field. We don't have a tree over 7'. Not a lot of shade there...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I don't know a lot about trees but generally oaks and are to be avoided around ponds because of tannins I believe. Avoid maples because they tend to drop a lot of trash. Evergreens are nice but you can't really sit under them. I planted about a dozen spruce trees to the West of my pond for shade since I'm usually out there in the evening but blue spruces grow slow, about 1' per year at my place. White pines grow fast but seem to die easily and break off in ice storms. I planted 6 black hills spruce that seem like nice trees. They grow fairly fast, are dense and have short soft needles. The cleveland pear trees I've planted have been doing well and hold their leaves late and drop them slow. You don't want a tree that drops a lot of trash upwind of the pond so the cleveland pear seems like a good choice. It isn't fruiting and supposedly holds up to ice better than a bradford but still flowers and keeps a nice shape. I also planted 7 flowering crabapples and 2 purple leaf flowering plums. You can get double your money's worth on the flowering trees if planted in a location that takes advantage of the reflection off the water.

Keep an eye out for tree auctions. Some amazing deals can be had. I bought 6' blue spruce for $45, six 6' tall black hills spruces for $38 each, a 15' pear for $27, and six crabapples with 3" dia. trunks for $20 each. Just keep in mind that big trees require big equipment to plant. I rented a skid loader with a 3' auger and planted most of the trees in 1 day.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My pond is way low also for this time of year, probably 3'-4'. By now the fall rains have topped it off.


----------

